# Recommended Clear Coatings



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

What are the recommended products for clear coating and protecting purchased buildings such as the Aristo-Craft series?

I am also in the process of making several buildings and I am want to be able to use a variety of paints, not all are outdoor rated so they will need some form of a protective coating.

I was going through several descriptions about building models and they recommend a UV resistant clear coat. When I looked it up, finding something clear and specifically rated for outdoors isn't easy, especially if it is in a spray can.

For some of the wooden objects I am thinking about using Cabbot Stain since the local Loew's sells 4 oz cans of the stuff as samples.

Tom Bray


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I use Krylon clear spray. 

I would really recommend using paints that are outdoor rated. I used some, like Floquil, and even with the clear spray they change color over the years. Lowes will mix up a custom color of outdoor latex for $3.98 for a half pint. This will go a long way. Up until I found those samples, I've been getting a quart of custom color; It's a lifetime supply.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't know about the AC buildings, but when I want to put a clear coat on something for the layout, I usually use Krylon UV Matte coat. It also comes in Gloss, if you need it. I like the fact that it provides a little extra protection from sun damage.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I also use Krylon UV matte.


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

Can something painted with the Krylon stay outside or does it have to come in when not in use? 

Thanks for the information 

Tom


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Almost everything on my layout is left there year-round, 24/7.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I leave everything out all year long. Northern Virginia. 

I don't have room inside for all the stuff I leave outside.


----------

